# New set



## arthur (Dec 20, 2008)

:THE NEW SET ARRIVED AND IS SET UP TEMP. GREAT LOOKING SET.tHE ORIGINAL TRAIN RAN FROM VIRGINIA CITY TO CARSON CITY AND WAS QUITE A PROFITABLE RR LINE. THIS TRAIN ALSO WAS IN QUITE A FEW MOVIES EX. MCLINTOCK --JOHN WAYNE--1963 THE MAN WHO SHOT LIBERTY VALENCE --JOHN WAYNE --1962, IT'S MOVIE STARDOM STARTED IN 1937 RAN THROUGH 1979. WELL I HAVE ALOT OF WORK TO DO TO INTERGRATE THIS INTO ONE OF THE LAYOUTS


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I love that engine. Aster Hobby of Japan made a live steam version in 1:22.5 which I always wanted, but it's incredibly rare and outrageously expensive.

Arthur did you get any pics of the model?h


----------

